# Updated - Lime Green Daisy Dress



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I love this lime green daisy material. The first one I made with this material came out pretty bad. I think this one is much better. This looks so cute on Mia, too. Just love the bright colors!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i remember that one  looks as good as the first one though :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is a pic of the first one - not done as well - lol


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I love it! Traci, you rock!! :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

This one is like a million times better than the first one! The white ruffle looks way better than the yellow! You've come such a long way in such a short time! Your designs are better, your colors are better, your construction is better... everything. 

I love the lime green too. Lily tends to look all washed out in pastels but she really comes alive in vibrant summer colors (lime, turquoise, orange, red, etc.). I believe she's about to become the proud owner of a hot pink polka dot harness dress with matching leash. Woo woo!!!!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW! That's great! I think it looks way better than the first one! You learned how to make these perfectly so fast!!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

you never cease to amaze me! THAT HARNESS IS AMAZING!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, guys!  

Yes, Lily is going to get her new dress & leash very soon! Can't wait to see her in it!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you're right ...it's much better now...... :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

You are SO good at making those!! Seriously....I'm always curious what your going to make next ...hehe  
*Tiff


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh my that is so cute


----------

